# What's up with his hotspot "spot"?



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

The spot where Sawyer hotspot was was really pink after the scab fell off weeks ago. Since then however, the skin has turned black. Any idea why?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> The spot where Sawyer hotspot was was really pink after the scab fell off weeks ago. Since then however, the skin has turned black. Any idea why?


It is not uncommon for skin that has been traumatized to turn black. It may or may not be permanent.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

i think it's not hotspot
maybe yeast infection on skin due to undry skin condition


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I Am Posting A Picture Of Kaycee Following Her 2ed Knee Surgery. If You Look At Her Hip You Will See A Large Discolored Area. She Had Had A Huge Hot Spot There A Short Time Before The Knee Surgery. It Had All Healed, Scab Was Gone, But The Skin Was Discolored. This Is Probably The Same Thing With Your Dog's Skin. Oh The Skin Did Eventaully Go Back Pink.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Bailey's healed hot spots have done the same thing.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks guys!! It sure is reassuring to know that others have had the same thing happen.

3 goldens... the spot Kaycee had is pretty much exactly where Sawyer's was... how funny!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Well One Thing About Us Real Dog Lovers--we Tend Ot Worry And Fret Over Everything. I Had Not Realized How Awful Her Skin Looked Til She Was Shaved For The Knee Surgery. Glad You Are Feeling Better About This.


----------

